# What's up with youtube vids?



## Naren (Jun 18, 2008)

All the youtube videos imbedded on the site today are showing up as red x's. This is the first time I think it's happened and I was wondering what's up.

At first I thought it might be a problem with the youtube site being down, but I went to youtube and it's working just like usual.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jun 18, 2008)

well youtube is changing, though I didn't expect its changes to have any trouble.

(allowing larger video sizes soon)


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2008)

Embedding hasn't changed - it's not a problem with my site. I also haven't had any problems at all today seeing embedded videos, so it's most likely your browser/ISP that's hosing you.

Can you link a thread with a broken embed? "All the videos" is hard to troubleshoot since I haven't seen a single one that wasn't working today.


----------



## Naren (Jun 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> Embedding hasn't changed - it's not a problem with my site. I also haven't had any problems at all today seeing embedded videos, so it's most likely your browser/ISP that's hosing you.
> 
> Can you link a thread with a broken embed? "All the videos" is hard to troubleshoot since I haven't seen a single one that wasn't working today.



Well, the one you just posted. It was just a white box with a little red x in the left hand corner.

I found out what was wrong. When I logged in today, a window popped up telling me I had to install the new Adobe Flash player. So I did, but ActiveX had been automatically disabled for some reason. So I re-enabled it and now youtube videos are appearing.

Weird...


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2008)

Now that you've sorted it out, you should enjoy the musical stylings of Mercenary in the post above.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 19, 2008)

good work eric 

on this subject though chris, Youtubes been using a new subdomain for pictures, ie.youtube. You may have fixed this already, but those pages dont automatically convert to youtubevid tags when you link up, while the just youtube ones do


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 20, 2008)

Chris said:


>



MERCENARY!


----------

